# Cat canyon



## vito (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm planning on a cat canyon trip this spring and it will be my group's first time down. Looking for advice on the paddle out... I do not have a motor. How awful is the flat water if you just suck it up and oar your way through it? Anybody know of a place that rents them out? Also, any advice on the best camping locations, shuttle logistics, all that good stuff are appreciated! 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Captain (Sep 8, 2013)

Try the search function, lots of similar questions answered in past threads.


----------



## bigben (Oct 3, 2010)

the paddle out can be lame. add wind and it full-on sucks. but it is what it is. just try to save some whiskey for it!!

check out a camp called "lower XY right" at rapid #10. best bocce ball course ever!!


----------



## mikepart (Jul 7, 2009)

Conditions down there in the lake sediment can change rapidly. The same goes for the take out. You will need to get up to date information closer to your launch date.


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

In this protracted drought, there is often current all the way to the boat ramp, it just depends on lake elevation. I'm not sure of the hite elevation and at what lake elevation the current is moving there, but I think the present lake level is such that there is current to take out. Fellow buzzards with more recent data on that could chime in. I've rowed out in flat water, and it was not even close to the worst thing I've ever done, but it is a grunt. Rowing thru the night worked out fine, slight downstream breeze allowed to set up the tarp sail. Headwinds do suck tho. I remember current was in the 5-6 mph range once we got into the silt, surprisingly fast with the occasional 6 foot sand waves, so wear pfd all the way to the end. Again, lake elevation determines everything.

Lake level should fall through the winter, and snow levels/spring weather will determine when and how much water will raise the level next year. So it's hard to predict where it will be in 6 months.

For shuttle, I tend to prefer the airplane (red tail aviation?) which can land direct at mineral bottom which is easier and there are no jet boats on the green side. To land at Moab airport requires a ride/taxi to potash. But jet boats are omnipresent on the CO side, so consider that when you choose which stem you will float to confluence. Airplane shuttles prevent long drive ins to retrieve shuttle car.

I also like camping at the camps at #3 and #5 as they are away from the Spanish bottom busy-ness, but provide good access to surprise valley and doll house. 

I had my first couple flips in big drop 2 and 3 back in the early 90's at around 70K. Hairiest day of my life. Be ready for a couple 25-30 foot waves as the water gets up to those levels. 

Have fun and good luck!


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Spring is a diverse term in the desert as far as flows. On Cat in March/early April it can still be low water journey at technical levels. Compared to late May/early June when the Colorado and Green are ramping up and causing flood stage conditions (some years).

As of right now, flow exists all the way to the Dirty Devil takeout and I would predict that to be the case at least through late April. There is no "need" for motors at those levels, even though it can be slow from Dark Canyon to the end of Millie Crag Bend. You may still desire one though, depends on your group. Last spring was an easy row out though.

I have only rowed Cat at extreme low to low/medium levels but love the journey. We normally choose the car shuttle to the takeout ourselves as its an easier rig day for us which helps considering the initially long drive over from SW Utah.

If given the chance for a first trip I would recommend starting at Mineral Bottom on the Green for the scenery. Camps aren't quite as plentiful but the hiking and scenery is more unique. 

Have a good journey. Hoping to be down there in March again this year with our beast of an 30 year old Avon we call the "Fallout Shelter". 

Phillip


----------



## vito (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks for the comments! A few more details: The idea is a March 9th launch, which will mean low flows. You might have me convinced the paddle out won't be all that bad with the reservoir levels so low. It seems like Hite is the norm for most people, but it's over a mile downstream and is not free... Any comments on why this is? Is it just the mud?


----------



## vito (Jul 16, 2009)

restrac2000 said:


> We normally choose the car shuttle to the takeout ourselves as its an easier rig day for us which helps considering the initially long drive over from SW Utah.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


How long has shuttle been for you in the past? Also, maybe we'll see you down there!

Cheers!


----------



## JustinJam (Mar 18, 2009)

*current ramp*

I was just in the area over thanksgiving. Current was about 4-5 and was clipping along Nicely. With that being said you definitely want to take out at dirty devil. Hite looked to be about a quarter mile slog through mud with your great. Dirty devil was about 300 feet. As others have said check closer to March if the level has changed.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

vito said:


> How long has shuttle been for you in the past? Also, maybe we'll see you down there!
> 
> Cheers!


That or the week after is when we normally head down. 

We just pay a company to shuttle the vehicles so I am not sure of the length anymore. Drove it once myself while buddies were rigging and remember it being in the half day range to do it yourself. 

That time can be t-shirt weather and mid-70s but it can also still snow on ya. Go prepared. Always had a blast with the relative solitude then as most spring breakers get off from late-March to early-April so you beat the first rush.

Lake Powell should still be going down by then. It normally drops about .15 feet a day through that time of year. Flow should be well past Hite now. Hite will be high and dry and not best not even considered an option. 

Enjoy the rapids....several of them are a blast at low flows. Big Drop 3 is relatively simple if you hit the obvious entry. The "newer' rapids below there are my favorite. We found plenty of camping that time of year last year, as long as you aren't expecting anything pretty below Imperial region.

Phillip


----------



## rer13 (Jan 22, 2010)

I have ran Cat 4 times in march and the last time I ran it was Aug. I agree that if it was my first time I would go the green side. It is a little more work, but worth it.
The shuttle is about 6 to 8 hours. You can shave off about and hour if you put in at
potash. Potash has a nice launch that you can drop your trailer into the water. Mineral bottom has a steep road with switchbacks and you will have to unload you boat and move it. Although, I have taken trailers down to mineral bottom multiple times.
The river has current the whole way out, but it will take a rowing 8 hours to get from imperial canyon to dirtydevil (30 mi). I have camped at dark canyon in the past, but there is not a beach there any more, but the hike was great. We have camped across from it, but it is a tough hall to get all your gear up there. Below the rapids, imagine 15 to 30 feet of lake dirt piled up on each bank. 
The dirty devil takeout is free and it is 1 mile river right past the bridge. It is a short winding road that ends in a steep hill that leads to the lake bed. Go down the hill at you own risk, we got our fj stuck there in august. 4 in. of dry dirt and below that lake slug.
Out of all four trips in March, the first one we had 4 warm days and 2 cold ones. The second, no warm days and crazy cold winds. 3rd we had 2 warms days and one day we woke up with 3 inches of snow on the tent. The last one we had 5 moderate days, always seems to be the warmest around 11. 
Camp at brown betty, the beach is 250 yards long and 60 yards wide. The doll house hike is awesome. We always layover there.


----------



## KingElbear (Feb 28, 2013)

I ran Cat late this summer and after the rapids there was no camps, I mean not at all. All the banks where 12 feet of vertical sand and tamies. We had to motor all the way to take out.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

KingElbear said:


> I ran Cat late this summer and after the rapids there was no camps, I mean not at all. All the banks where 12 feet of vertical sand and tamies. We had to motor all the way to take out.


At low water many camps become exposed that are filled in between the sand banks caused by Lake Powell. They are not pretty or classic river camps in any sort of way but they do the job necessary. Obviously, each season and flood changes that reality so there is some uncertainty each spring and fall. That said, in the three trips I have done during this decade of drought we have always found a camp big enough for ten people between Imperial and Milli Crag. 

Last March there were the most I had seen on any of the trips so far. There was a massive mile long bench across from Dark Canyon, though only some of it was usable because of the hideous mud. There were definitely places to camp around Sheep Canyon (were the flow was actually visible again). Smaller, bushy options abound in many places.

We generally camp somewhere below Big Drop 3 and then get up early the next day in case we have to go further than planned. This helps with the uncertainty of wind as well.

Phillip


----------



## BackCountry (Nov 22, 2009)

Rowed out one year the lake was supposed to be low. The Park Service said there was flow all the way to Dirty Devil - they lied. Current ended a couple of miles below big drop 3. Water had gone way up as it rained all week - the week mineral bottom road disappeared two days after we got our shuttle vehicle up the hill. Several groups offered to have us hook up for the motor out - we declined wanting to do it the hard way. Some really nasty wind and two people on the oars at once made for a memorable trip out. I purchased a 6 hp motor the next week... Done that once, won't be doing it again!

I like doing Cat from Green River put in these days. MUCH shorter shuttle, beautiful canyon and use the motor to speed up the trip thru the less scenic sections or to just make miles.


----------



## Micah Ruth (Jun 28, 2012)

I ran Cat in early October. The only campsites past the rapids at the gem we ran were at Dark Canyon and Sheep Canyon, Sheep canyon bring the much larger and better option at that time. Lots of camps had been washed out due to heavy rains in September. Other than those two camps, vertical sand walls all the way to the take out. By march things could change though. We had flow all the way to Dirty Devil. Motor not needed, though you never know with the winds..


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Micah Ruth said:


> Lots of camps had been washed out due to heavy rains in September. Other than those two camps, vertical sand walls all the way to the take out. By march things could change though. .


Had forgotten to associate those crazy storms in September with changes down there. I can only imagine that amount of rain at low-water conditions could have significant impact. I know it affect most of Utah in major ways. 

Have always wanted to do a trip in October ... next year will be the first time both my wife & I will be out of college together ever (going back to college later in life has its drawbacks). Could be a great single boat trip to keep on the back burner.

Phillip


----------



## Bigdrops (Feb 28, 2013)

Plan on a six day trip with out the motor. There are now great camps all the way to the dirty devil. Avoid camps that see a lot of canoe traffic (Spanish bottom). P.s. watch out for the cougars!


----------



## vito (Jul 16, 2009)

Wow, thanks to everyone for the input, including all the inside info on camping. I think you answered every one of our questions! This should be a great early season trip! Here's to hoping it goes well enough to become a regular thing!

Cheers,
Vito


----------



## mjaylq (May 28, 2011)

I've done cat a few dozen times. We put in at potash and have coyote shuttle do our shuttle for us. (435) 259-8656. It seems he might be charging $140.


----------



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

While we are discussing Cat Canyon, what is a good shuttle service to use?


----------



## Bigdrops (Feb 28, 2013)

*Hite Shuttle service*

NAVTEC Expeditions can handle your shuttle no problem. Shoot them an email at [email protected]


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

I have used Coyote shuttle for the last 13 years. I forgot to fill the tank once and they had to get gas. I called to reimburse them for the gas and they said dont worry about. Top notch people and i've never had any problems with my truck at the takeout. Highly recommend. I think they are $165 these days with a 2 car minimum.


----------



## Mike Hartley (May 1, 2006)

"Big Drop 3 is relatively simple if you hit the obvious entry".

And as I can personally attest... A potential beatdown awaits those who miss the forementioned slot!


----------



## Micah Ruth (Jun 28, 2012)

Very true. We watched a couple groups run big drop 3 ahead of us. Those that made the entry had Zero issue. Those that missed it (even narrowly) all had issues, though thankfully no flips.


----------



## milesfromnowhere (Nov 28, 2009)

I did Cataract last year towards the end of March. There's current but it's a long ways. I think it took us a couple of days to row out. If time allows, you can have some fun hiking up side canyons. It gets progressively muddier as you go so take your time higher up. There's a cool hike one canyon below Easter Pasture (river right). I forgot the name. 

Last year the takeout on river right was horrible. We stood in knee-deep mud and unloaded everything. I think there were better spots so look around. It might not be a bad idea to throw a couple boards or pieces of plywood in your shuttle car so you can have something to stand on. I don't think Hite is any better. 

Miles


----------

